# What do you think of how Advertisers are handling this all?



## Marie5656 (May 3, 2020)

*I am noticing most advertisers are invoking the "new normal" into their advertising.  Auto insurers giving discounts, due to less driving. Local auto dealerships reminding us servic centers are still open.  Major auto sellers offering deferred payments and all.
Even pizza places advertising how they are safely handling thier products, less human contact after cooking. Or offering contact free delivery.
I have even seeing toilet paper manufacturers reminding us they are making more, and not hoard (without sayiing in so many words)

Businesses still need to sell products, and if they are essential, they are simply saying what they are doing to stay safe.  Do you think it is out of concern for the consumer, or because they feel it is the thing to do?

I have been wondering what people think.*


----------



## chic (May 3, 2020)

I think they feel it's the thing to do. What do you think?


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Do you think it is out of concern for the consumer, or because they feel it is the thing to do?
> 
> I have been wondering what people think.*


Both! We are now in a different world. One where safety is priority and if it’s a priority then that’s done for ALL concerned. Any business that doesn’t acknowledge this I wouldn’t want to do business with. Sure there are going to be some businesses taking advantage of it for their own good but that was there long before this virus came about. That’s just the nature of the beast. (Humanity)


----------



## Judycat (May 3, 2020)

When you need a car, need it fixed, are thinking about switching auto insurers, or become hungry, don't forget, we're the ones who care about you.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 3, 2020)

*@Keesha I like what you had to say. I am paying attention to local businesses that are leting us know what is being done to keep customers safe.  Including the place where I just got my car in March.  
Grocery stores, normally open 24 hours are closing overnight to clean, and restock. I do think the ulterior motive is always the bottom line...but I know I will remember the businesses that went out of their way to keep the customers AND employees safe.

On a side note, I read something about people threatening to cancel their Costco memberships over having to wear masks.  Really?  I do not belong to Costco, and never had an interest in joining, but they are just following the orders of most states.*


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2020)

That’s a wise thing to do. Remember businesses who put safety first beyond anything else and remember the places that raised their prices in order to take advantage. 

Overall I’m really impressed with the amount of care and consideration most businesses are doing in order to be on top of all of this. The company my husband works for donated $20 million to those less fortunate and are doing their best to keep their employees safe. 

The ones threatening to cancel their membership card for Costco is good. Costco doesn’t need or want their business either with that attitude and neither does anyone else. 

Above all else, we ARE in this together which requires teamwork by ALL, not just ‘some.’


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2020)

If I feel that it is genuine I'm fine with it but some of it is just getting tedious and annoying.

I'm also starting to overdose on all of the cute/inspirational things that are constantly being shown on the news, FB, etc...


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2020)

Successful businesses adapt and respond to changing landscapes.  Those that don't?  Well, what do you suppose happened to all those buggy whip manufacturers who didn't transition to automobile upholstery?


----------

